# do you have to be part of a company to make transfers?



## shirtwitmydesign (Feb 2, 2009)

hi~! im new to this forum and also to tshirt making. I wanted to try out some of the transfers and transfer express has offered to send me samples....as long as i provide my company name?? i'm not part of a company...i just want to make tshirts. It that ok?

what would i fill in for company name?
please and thank you~~


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It should be fine. A lot of people operate as an individual. If you have to put something in that field, put your shirtwitmydesign name, or your website address or your name followed by Co.


----------



## shirtwitmydesign (Feb 2, 2009)

ah~ =] thank you~!


----------

